# As security wise Website Panel is safe for Windows VPS?



## Reseller99 (Feb 21, 2016)

Dear All,


Website panel is open source panel for Windows Dedicated and VPS server. but as security wise website panels is safe or not. please describe in details. Because we are offered Website panel free for our customer in VPS and Dedicated Server.


Regards
Bhavesh Patel


----------



## UltratechHost (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello,


When it comes to OpenSource means some how any one will have loop hole on it and unless its not reported to the vendor its vulnerable and that does not mean that all the OpenSource Applications have Vulnerability, so depending upon the requirement you can optimize it to secure as much as possible.


----------

